# Good entry level Canon DSLR?



## Phil2k (Nov 17, 2011)

This article...

Best entry-level digital SLR cameras - CNET Reviews

...would indicate that the Canon EOS Rebel T2i is a great entry level DSLR.

Anyone have any different recommendations?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2011)

Any of the Canon Rebels could be considered a good entry level DSLR.


----------



## thierry (Nov 17, 2011)

I would def go with the t2i or t3i... Either or are somewhat inexpensive and you can get a good deal on a new or used here: Amazon.com: Used and New: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Nov 18, 2011)

I have the t2i and have had it for just shy of a year and am a beginner learning. I absolutely love this camera and the price it was.

 I will say tho if I had more $$ at the time I would have gone with the 7d tho. I kind of wish I saved up more. 

But now that I have some glass I can purchase a new body when the time and $$ is right


----------



## Phil2k (Nov 19, 2011)

What equipment do you need to purchase with the body? I see several more expensive options than just the body that include kits. I already have a tripod, what else would I need?


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 19, 2011)

a lens


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2011)

Or 4.

A couple memory cards.

A hot shoe flash unit is a good piece of kit to have.

Camera/Lens cleaning tools and supplies: Giottos AA1910 Medium Rocket Air Blaster (6.6)

Camel Hair Cleaning Brush, 1" 

Tiffen Lens Cleaning Tissue - Pack of 50 Sheets 

Carl Zeiss Optical Inc Lens Spray Cleaner (3-Ounce Bottle)


----------



## Hickeydog (Nov 19, 2011)

The T2i is a VERY popular DSLR.  It's a solid body for a great price.  Are there better out there?  Absolutely.  The sensor is a wee bit noisy at high ISO's, but it's not a 35mm sensor nor does it have a lot of the noise suppression like the 1D.  RAW shooting fulls the buffer up fast (7D is a lot better at this), and the grip is a little cramped.  Of course, the fact that I can palm a bowling ball has nothing to do with that *rolls eyes*.  With that said, it's a great starter camera.  Be sure to ditch the kit lens, and have $1k over the cost of the body for lenses.


----------



## Phil2k (Nov 19, 2011)

What is a good lens to go with this camera?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Phil2k said:


> What is a good lens to go with this camera?


It depends.  :er:

If you tend to shoot subjects that are farther away, then a longer lens would be in order.  If you tend to shoot wide landscapes, then a shorter lens would be better.  If you tend to shoot during the day (in good light), then the typical 'slow' lenses would be OK, but if you will be trying to shoot indoors, or in less than ideal lighting (and you don't want to resort to flash all the time) then you might want a 'fast' lens (large maximum aperture).

And of course, lenses have a huge range of prices.  You could get something for $100 or you could spend $5000+.  

If you really don't have a good idea what lens you might want, then I'd suggest the lens that usually comes with the Rebel cameras, the EF-S 18-55mm.


----------



## xzqzq (Dec 12, 2011)

I am interested in this subject, also.  Looking to buy decent used DSLR, lens, filters.  Any advice gratefully received.  Experience modest... used Olympus 35LC for 30 years, Sony Cyber-shot more recently.  Want to take photos of people in group situations, and individually, during dance performances.   Are lens interchangeable: i.e. Nikon lens on Canon body ?  Thanks,  George


----------



## Postman158 (Dec 12, 2011)

The t2i is a great entry camera. It usually comes with the 18-55mm if you buy the kit.


----------



## xzqzq (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks  !


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 15, 2011)

I used the hell out of my 18-55mm kit lens with my T1i and...

It's garbage.

It's a shame, really... going back now, I can see a lot of shots that would have been so much better with a decent lens. I would suggest getting a body only and picking a better lens right off the bat. I finally settled on a Sigma 17-70mm with optical stabilization. It's fairly fast, too, with an f/2.8-f/4.0 wide-open range. The results are head and shoulders above the Canon kit lens.


----------



## Phil2k (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to re-bump this old thread as I was wondering if there were any relevant changes here and specifically if the Canon t2i is still the go-to entry level Canon camera? I have seen the body-only t2i for as little as $300-350, I actually have several hundred bucks more to spend if necessary, would this change anybody's recommendation? Is there a better Canon I should go for?

Cheers


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2012)

Yes, and the better Canon's still cost more.


----------



## EDL (May 24, 2012)

I'm in the same boat.  I've been reading reviews, asking questions here, etc.  

Based on reviews pretty much any of the major brand entry level cameras are good values.  What it comes down to are the small differences and expandability.  

How does one camera feel in your hand compared to the other.  How do you like the control layouts.  Do you have a particular type of photography you want to pursue and in what way.  Do you want more convenience or to challenge yourself.  

I started out considering the Sony A35, then read some here and considered things like lens choices and then looked at the T2i, then the Nikon D3200 came out and I was looking at that, but right now I'm back to the Canon.  Why?  Well, my main interest is macro.  I initially turned to the T2i because Canon makes a pretty awesome macro lens that does 5:1, the MP-E65...but that lens is $1,000 and it only does macro.  Add to that a pretty awesome flash unit in the MT-24 which goes for around $800 and suddenly the set up is staring $2,500 smack in the face.  Way above my budget.  So, more reading here about macro and how it can be done, things like reversed lenses, extender tubes, etc, then learning about Nikon lenses and that was leaning me back toward the D3200.  Older, used Nikon lenses for comparatively cheaper prices would mean the ability for me to have options that I would normally have to wait much longer for when you start looking at glass that is upwards of $1,200 for good stuff.

Then I learned that the focal plane on Nikon cameras is longer than Canon's...which means adapters are available for the Canon that can mount and shoot Nikon lenses and maintain proper focal plane length.  Suddenly the lens options have increased considerably.  Yeah, the D3200 is 24.2MP, which alone doesn't mean better images, but does provide more crop ability (which can be useful in macro), but it doesn't give the potentially broad range of lenses (can't put an adapter on the Nikon and use Canon lenses) and there's no AEB in the D3200 (HDR is a secondary interest for me).  Sure, shoot the exposures manually, but no AEB in the camera means no hand-held shots for HDR.  Not significant, but a consideration.

Going back to the Canon means I do have the opportunity later to get that MP-E65 lens when my funds allow it, but also have the ability to find and use a broader range of older (and potentially cheaper) lenses to tinker and learn with in the interim.   And...the T2i does do AEB....and it's 18MP...not quite 24.2MP, but a few MP more than the D3100 or D5100.

For me, right now the T2i presents the best option in my opinion.  I'm still reading though and not going to run out and get it just yet.  I may learn more, or something else that might sway me back to a Nikon or a Pentax, or who knows.

If it's not obvious, I tend to obssess over things and sometimes drive myself nuts worrying about details that may or may not matter, especially when contemplating what amounts to an expensive purchase for me.  The reality is, either the Canon or the Nikon will probably suit me perfectly well, but I need to be comfortable with my decision, so to get there, i have to "wring it out" so to speak.


----------



## Postman158 (May 24, 2012)

I can vouch for a Canon T2i.


----------



## Espike (May 24, 2012)

I too will vouch for the T2i. The only thing it doesn't have that I really would like is the built in ability to wirelessly trigger an off camera flash. The T3i does have this though.


----------



## Phil2k (May 25, 2012)

Anybody able to provide some links to reliable retailers offering this camera at a good rate?

This website: http://desktop.toolshomes.com/ offers the T2i at below $300, which seems too good to be true. Then I noticed they are based in China, and that got me worried about the Chinese counterfeiting. I'm not sure if they're counterfeiting cameras yet, seems to be counterfeiting everything else hehe.


----------



## fasihjee (May 25, 2012)

I would prefer Canon 550D or 600D probably the best and most popular Entry level DSLR offered by Canon.


----------



## hukim0531 (May 25, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> Anybody able to provide some links to reliable retailers offering this camera at a good rate?
> 
> This website: http://desktop.toolshomes.com/ offers the T2i at below $300, which seems too good to be true. Then I noticed they are based in China, and that got me worried about the Chinese counterfeiting. I'm not sure if they're counterfeiting cameras yet, seems to be counterfeiting everything else hehe.



I recommend going refurbished through Canon Loyalty Program (CLP). You can send in any old Canon camera, broken, 35mm etc., and get 20% additional discount over their refurbished price. I didn't even check the shutter count on mine. It looked and smelled brand spanking new. Many people here say that refurbished camera is even more thoroughly tested than the new camera straight from factory so your chance of finding a lemon is virtually nil.​
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs...10051_-1_29252

Edit:  Aftter 20% CLP discount T2i body comes out to $384.


----------



## jrizal (May 25, 2012)

Espike said:


> I too will vouch for the T2i. The only thing it doesn't have that I really would like is the built in ability to wirelessly trigger an off camera flash. The T3i does have this though.


The T3i is the best value for now as the T4i is rumored to come out soon. It is already on sale on stores like Costco. The T2i if still available is also on sale.


----------



## hopelaurenphotograph (May 25, 2012)

I have the canon eos rebel t2i, and it is my first SLR. I use it on all of my jobs and it works great. It provides easy to use manual settings that make for great photos. I don't see a need for anything more unless you are a professional photographer full time. I do it as a side job (completely self taught) and it is great for me. There are also a decent amount of compatible lenses out there that will help boost your options with this camera.


----------



## Wadi1100D (May 25, 2012)

Hi, I have a Eos 1100D (Rebel T3) at the moment and I find it's a great camera for me to learn on. It does the job and takes great photos, I would like to upgrade to something like a 600D or a 450D but I am not sure which one is better, but for now I love my 1100 and am planning to get a 18-200mm lens for it in the near future.


----------



## TCampbell (May 25, 2012)

Ok Phil, it's time we chewed you out.  


You posted this thread back in November -- it's now nearly June.   That's about 7 months worth of MISSED PHOTOS because you still haven't bought a camera.   Buy something already.  With the current line-up, it's hard to make a wrong choice.


----------



## EDL (May 25, 2012)

Hmmm, interested to see what the T4i will have to offer.  Anyone have any idea when we might see it?

I'm thinking the T3i might be worth the extra $100 over the T2i.  Wireless firing of off camera flash and more importantly (for me), articulated LCD.


----------



## jrizal (May 26, 2012)

EDL said:


> Hmmm, interested to see what the T4i will have to offer.  Anyone have any idea when we might see it?
> 
> I'm thinking the T3i might be worth the extra $100 over the T2i.  Wireless firing of off camera flash and more importantly (for me), articulated LCD.



Links that I've found regarding the T4i

http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/t4i/http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/t4i/
http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/t4i/
http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-rumors-round-up-t4i650d-new-af-entry-level-ff-7d-mark-ii/
Rumored Specs for Canon&#8217;s Upcoming Rebel T4i/650D

It seems the main improvement will be on the AF system and the new DIGIC V chip. If the T3i continues to fall in price that would be great. Right now best price for the T3i is $879 at Costco with a the kit lens plus a 55-250mm zoom and a bag with instructional video. Also, my local Target sells the T2i with kit lens for $399 which is the same price that of the T3.


----------



## Phil2k (May 26, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Ok Phil, it's time we chewed you out.
> 
> 
> You posted this thread back in November -- it's now nearly June.   That's about 7 months worth of MISSED PHOTOS because you still haven't bought a camera.   Buy something already.  With the current line-up, it's hard to make a wrong choice.



haha thanks for the kick up the ass Tim, it is much needed! I guess I'm just concerned that I will buy a camera and then after several months later realize that I need something more powerful to achieve the kind of shots I'm looking for. It wouldn't matter so much if this hardware wasn't so expensive. I've also been getting on really well with my Canon S95 too, that is a really, really great camera by the way!


----------



## Phil2k (May 26, 2012)

Canon T2i purchased! Went body only, now need to research lenses!


----------



## EDL (May 26, 2012)

jrizal said:


> Also, my local Target sells the T2i with kit lens for $399 which is the same price that of the T3.



?????  I was just at Target today and looked.  They didn't have the T2i at all.  Only the T3 and the Nikon D3100 and 5100.

The T3 at Target here is $499.

Walmart has the T2i for $649 with kit lens and the T3i for $749.  Canon's site currently has rebates until June 2nd and the T2i is $649 through them.  Seen it at Amazon for that price too.

When you say local Target, where are we talking??  (I'm currently in Nashville, IN visiting my daughter and my new grand son who is 1 week old today! :mrgreen.


----------



## thestereoeffect (May 26, 2012)

I'm currently selling my 5 month old T3i w/18-55 kit lens & 55-250 + extra battery, UV & warming filters, circular polarizer, 16GB SD card & pop up flash diffuser for $900.. I'm in NY. Great condition, like new!


----------



## jrizal (May 26, 2012)

EDL said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > Also, my local Target sells the T2i with kit lens for $399 which is the same price that of the T3.
> ...



As can be seen from my profile, I'm from Los Angeles. I just went to another Target (San Dimas) near my place and the T2i is still $499 right beside the T3. Two things to note: 1) The T2i is a discontinued product hence it's on sale if available (Try Costco also); 2) I've noticed that the discounted Target price for the T2i ends on May 26.


----------



## belial (May 27, 2012)

jrizal said:
			
		

> 1) The T2i is a discontinued product hence it's on sale if available (



Where the heck do you get this from? The t2i is still listed on canons site as in production and from what wee seen of canon in the past os they wont retire it completely as a current model until the t4i has been out a couple months


----------



## keller9431 (May 29, 2012)

I have a T3 with a Tamron 18-270 lense. Also have a Promaster 2500EDF hot shoe mount flash, 3 batteries and a charger. Everything is in like new condition. Still have all the original boxes. I just dont use this setup and it pretty much just sits here. I bought everything new about 7 months ago. I would be willing to sell the whole setup for $750 plus shipping or make me an offer. I can send pics if interested.


----------



## PhotoUker (Jun 1, 2012)

Just wait for the new Canon 650D which is going to be released in June. If the rumors are true: improved sensor, touchscreen, WiFi, auto focus in video mode - it's going to be a hit among film production beginners! It's just perfect in a way. No more no less.
Greetz!


----------

